# STOLEN Breitling Superocean Steelfish X-Plus A17390



## scorp965

If anybody sees this watch listed for sale please contact me, there is a reward for its return.

Blue-faced Breitling steelfish x-plus, serial #861502, model A17390

It's the watch on the left:


----------



## vmaxkevin

You bet!


----------



## scorp965

bump

:-(


----------

